# Rear shoulders



## 9serX (Jul 13, 2011)

I don’t know how to make them grow. I have big  shoulders (lateral and front) but ridiculously small rear ones. What exercises are working best?


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 13, 2011)

Bent over flies


----------



## MPMC (Jul 14, 2011)

reverse pec deck, reverse cable flyes


----------



## upjohnny (Jul 14, 2011)

You should also move the exercises that hit your rear delts to the frount of your shoulder routine.  Usually when a perticular bodypart is lagging it is because your not stimulating it to grow. One week out of the month I reverse my routine so by the time I am up to my big compound lifts I have pre exhaustion in the supporting muscles.  This will obviously lower the weight you use for the lift but form and muscle contraction is more important than how much you are throwing up. So until you catch them up with the rest of your shoulder just start with any rear delt iso move. Form is of most importance because lack of control will bring your back into the movement thus cheating your delt out of the pump,imo.


----------



## hiphop (Jul 19, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> Bent over flies



That's the one


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 19, 2011)

mpressmc said:


> reverse pec deck, reverse cable flyes



I love reverse pec deck (my fav). Bent over flies are good too but make sure your form is spot on. 

Reverse flies on an incline bench are great. Just have the bench against something to stop it moving.

My routine is usually reverse pec deck using heavy weight and slow reps. I then do the flies on an inlcine bench finishing with higher reps making sure to squeeze each rep.

If I were you I would start training them twice per week. Depends what your routine is like but you could do them on back and shoulder day ensuring 3 days space in between. My routine would be good at 3 sets for each exercise so 6 sets per day full intensity 2 days per week.


----------



## Sean Burns (Oct 12, 2011)

barbell rows, but row to your neck.


----------

